# Sprinkler control wiring re-connect (diagram)



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi All,

I know this is bad forum etiquette, but I'm having a hell of a time with this problem so I'm bumping it here (in retrospect landscaping probably would have been the best forum to begin with). Some wiring in my in ground sprinkler system was disconnected when I went to turn it on this season, and I can't figure out how to get it put back together (first summer in new house, so I'm only 90% sure that it worked last year).

Originally posted in plumbing, which maybe wasn't the best place for it..

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/sprinkler-control-wiring-re-connect-diagram-46598/

Thanks!
--Scott


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Remove valve B. 

Problem solved.

It serves no purpose that i can see.


Or leave valve B in place, and turn it on manually and leave it on.


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm thinking that's what the previous h/o did; turn the valve on manually every season.

So maybe there is no way to wire it the way I thought it should be wired. :huh:


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

You could always wire valve b on another timer if you are determined to keep it and have it automated.

Or find a timer that will allow for two zones to run simultaneously.

My guess: Original design was three zones. Zone 3 was not adequately supplied, so it was split into zones 3 and 4, and installer was too lazy to remove valve B and do the job properly.


----------

